
Sun CEO: “You have zero privacy anyway, Get over it.” (1999) - phantom_oracle
https://www.wired.com/1999/01/sun-on-privacy-get-over-it/
======
threshold
He's right.

~~~
fosstax
Does that mean that the era of whistleblowing and political dissidence is
over?

Did we really go that deep?

Is society now a perfectly closed loop of "ideal" principles?

